# Siamese X Siamese born 15/10/08



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's my latest litter:










And mother:



















Havent done a count yet, as its only day one, i will after the litter has been reduced!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooo Yummy mummy


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like you have a few there, your lucky..! our Siamese does have only ever had 4 max in a litter, our litter before this one was only one pup...!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

How these doing Ruth? Any updated pics?


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

The litter where reduced to 4 last week and all are doing very well. They are fat little female pups who should soon open their eyes! Will grab some pics ASAP to show what they look like now!


----------

